# Seagulls deterrents.



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anybody tried fake birds of prey to deter seagulls from roof terraces or any other deterrents.tia


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

amespana said:


> Has anybody tried fake birds of prey to deter seagulls from roof terraces or any other deterrents.tia


The boat next to us in Estepona marina many years ago had a fake owl hoisted to the masthead. 

The gulls used to perch on it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's an old thread on the subject. Many names from the past...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/49128-f-g-seagulls.html


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I read that thread thanks,wondered if anyone had any more recent and successful options?


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

A shotgun would get them moving


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We are too far inland for seagulls, our problem is the feathered rat variety - mjweHKIPRVqynb pigeons. Would you believe, the moron who has bought the house round the corner that backs onto ours actually has some in a cage so that we get almost continuous Dooo doo dut not to mention attracting all the pigeon crapping wild ones coming round to join in.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We are too far inland for seagulls, our problem is the feathered rat variety - mjweHKIPRVqynb pigeons. Would you believe, the moron who has bought the house round the corner that backs onto ours actually has some in a cage so that we get almost continuous Dooo doo dut not to mention attracting all the pigeon crapping wild ones coming round to join in.


We had a bad problem with pigeons in our patio in Jimena so we acquired a cat.

He soon made friends and sunbathed on the roofs with them. 

I tried a super-squirter water pistol but that didn't really work. It might be worth trying on the gulls.


Back in Estepona Marina, the seagull problem got quite bad so they hired in a man with a Harris's Hawk for a few days. He (the bird) used to fly around the Marina supposedly chasing off the hulls but he didn't seem to have much effect.


----------



## Blanco53 (Mar 6, 2017)

In my experience Seagulls, don't react too well to those Eagles from South London!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Have you tried throwing bread crumbs onto your neighbours' roofs further down the road?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Have you tried throwing bread crumbs onto your neighbours' roofs further down the road?


Yep, tried that, the b*ggers then come back and still crap here.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You think you've got problems, we're under the flight path of griffon vultures. Mega-splat!


----------

